# Border Collie/ Rat Terrier Mix????



## ebrasmus (Jan 22, 2008)

At my local humane society I saw a B. collie Rat terrier mix? Does anyone have any thoughts on this. I do not know a tremendous amount about dogs and I have never seen this mix before. Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## ebrasmus (Jan 22, 2008)

I know that some people out there have said that certain dogs should not be bred together and I was just curious about this mix....


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Since this was most likely an accidental breeding that was already successfully carried through you can see the results yourself. Speaking for myself, I have no ability to predict the offspring of two different breeds, there are just so many ways it could go. The only way to really tell anything about that dog is to visit it yourself and see what he or she is like. I'm sorry I can't be of any more help, but I doubt you will find anyone who has the ability to predict a mutt's characteristics based on the supposed breed of the parents.


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

I don't know anything about the mix. Infact I've never heard of this mix before but I guess anything is possible. It would be a very interesting mix.  With that said I have heard of Border Collie/ Jack Russell Terrier Mixes. People breed them together so they can get faster, more agile dogs to use in Flyball and Agility sports. JRT's and Rat Terriers look very similar and are often times mistaken for the same dog. It could be possible that it is a Border/JRT mix.  .........Just a though.

It also could be possable that your human society could just be guessing the breed mix. Most dogs that come into the shelter come from an unknown backgrounds so the true breeds are not known. They just guess breeds from what the dog looks like so he may not have either type of dog mix in him..........Just another thought.

He also may very well be a BC/RT mix. I'm sure this pup wouldn't be a bad mix if trained properly and given lots of exercise. If you want more info I would recommend checking out info on BC's and RT's and expect traits from both breeds.


----------



## Oxyrep (Jan 22, 2008)

I guess it would depend on what type of dog you are looking for. Are you looking for specific characteristics? 

But all in all it's going to come down to how you and the dog connect. Does he choose you? If so then you found yourself partner. 

And CrazyDog is spot on saying the shelter could just be making a guess. One of my dogs, pictured below, was categorized as a Australian Sheppard mix. Turns out he is a pure bread Louisiana Leopard Spotted Catahoula. 

I commend you for going to the shelter and looking for a dog.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

my first thoughts are: hyper (needing A LOT of excersize), very intelligent, and most likely very stubborn. probably not a dog for a first time owner. not knowing the dog, i'm guessing he/she would probably do very well in a home that gave it some kind of job IE agility, herding, frisbee, etc.


----------



## Shadows Watcher (Mar 12, 2008)

I have had a Border Collie/ Rat Terrier mix for going on 8 years now and that dog is (to me ) the Perfect companion. Tits energetic but not overly so and having had a fer dogs in the past i have never had a dog with so much personality. I am at the point where i will not purchase a don that is not a Border Collie/ Rat Terrier mix. yea i know its a bit much but im serious. hes a great guard hes a great lap dog for my parents hes great with kids and people. One thing this dog will mimic your personality very well so it is important to socialized the dog early and often less anyone you wouldn't like the dog will be instantly put off by. not violent but unpleasant and testy. ahead strong but very smart, if you get this mix you likely agree with everything i said.


did i mention the dog is a comedian.


----------



## Border Collie/Rat Terrier (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, I am new to this (signed up today) and I know this message is too late; But I have a Border Collie/ Rat Terrier Mixed dog. Her name is "Honey" and she is Beautiful!! She is very smart and loves to play fetch, go for walks and ride in the car! (I know all dogs love this, but I read the below comments and was shocked to see that no one has heard of this mix.) I am not sure if you are able to see my Album or Profile picture, but you are welcome to look at them, she is the cutest puppy ever!!


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

Just took a peak at your album. I agree, she is beautiful, and she obviously fills your heart. With that mix behind her, she must be full of energy.

I'd not given this a lot of thought until you mentioned it, but with the number of Border Collies and Rat Terriers working side by side on farms, there are probably a few more out there just like your girl. I still have some very fond memories of a tiny Rat Terrier mix that I lived with in my teens. She very much lived up to her Terrier heritage - hardiest small dog that I have ever known, and feisty as all get out.

Welcome to the forum.

SOB


----------

